# Milbank Manufacturing Generators



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Do they work on the relative motion of conductors and flux's or the modial interaction of magneto reluctance and capacitive diractance?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Malaking_TT said:


> Do they work on the relative motion of conductors and flux's or the modial interaction of magneto reluctance and capacitive diractance?


 Can you shoot them with a phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Never heard the name come up at a generator seminar!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

If they partnered with Briggs it must be silent. I just installed a 10kw Briggs and no literature anywhere had hint of this, and the generator was a toy compared to generac, which are toys themselves, so you can imagine what this thing was like.


----------



## SparkyBig (Feb 12, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> Never heard the name come up at a generator seminar!


Generator Seminar? Didn't know they still had seminars for generators. Well there out there.....


----------



## SparkyBig (Feb 12, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If they partnered with Briggs it must be silent. I just installed a 10kw Briggs and no literature anywhere had hint of this, and the generator was a toy compared to generac, which are toys themselves, so you can imagine what this thing was like.


It's not Briggs it's Milbank......Good luck with you generacs...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is the link.. it is just another GENERAC clone by the looks of it..

http://www.milbankpowergen.com/generators


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Here is the link.. it is just another GENERAC clone by the looks of it..
> 
> http://www.milbankpowergen.com/generators


That looks good thanks..:thumbsup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

It did look simauiur to the Generac unit but I do not know if the interal guts are the same with Generac unit if that the case all I will say MERDE !

Merci.
Marc


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> It did look simauiur to the Generac unit but I do not know if the interal guts are the same with Generac unit if that the case all I will say MERDE !
> 
> Merci.
> Marc


:laughing:

Now I know how to bypass the forum censoring thing. Swear in languages other than English!

Kuso!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Now I know how to bypass the forum censoring thing. Swear in languages other than English!
> 
> Kuso!



Maintenant, je sais comment contourner le forum censure chose. Jurer dans des langues autres que l'anglais !

Kuso !

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

erics37 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Now I know how to bypass the forum censoring thing. Swear in languages other than English!
> 
> Kuso!


If they don't find the french censoring verison for this I will be allright HéHé.,,

Merci.
Marc


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Maintenant, je sais comment contourner le forum censure chose. Jurer dans des langues autres que l'anglais !
> 
> Kuso !
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


Hey you didn't translate my Japanese swearing into french!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Hey you didn't translate my Japanese swearing into french!


ねえ、私日本にフランスの宣誓を翻訳していない ！ :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> the generator was a toy compared to generac, which are toys themselves, so you can imagine what this thing was like.



Sure to be crap.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> Can you shoot them with a phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range?


Only what you see here, sorry..


----------



## SparkyBig (Feb 12, 2011)

Clearly not a Generac unit.....Do your research!


----------

